# British girl in HK for 3 months



## millyhutch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I've just moved to HKG for a 3 month secondment with my job and currently dont have any contacts out here. 

I'm 25, and just looking for expats i can socialise and hang out with. Let me know if you are interested!

Emily x


----------



## vonnect (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Emily...i'm vivek, am 32.... i will be in HK on a 1 month assignment too at a bank, with barely any contacts...do let me know if interested we can catch up...


----------



## monopanda (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, I just met you
And this is crazy
But can you attend my wedding
and Witness maybe?

Okay that was terrible, but listen. I am in desperate need of at least two people to witness my wedding 
Our only two available witnesses bailed out on us at the last minute and my fiance and I are getting married on:

11:00am April 10 2014 (Thursday)
Cotton Tree Drive

If you can help us out that would be really great. It was supposed to be on Monday but when they didn't show up, we tried to ask around for witnesses and it was terrible because no one wanted to volunteer  it was a girl's nightmare....

If you can, please reach me via private message.

Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not look at the thread... MEETING PEOPLE IN HONG KONG. you might make some contacts here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------



## SimonDE (Apr 12, 2014)

hi, i am here, pls contact me asap. thanks


----------

